# Vapers' Bedtime Stories



## Hooked (31/3/20)

It's the 5th of lockdown and perhaps boredom is beginning to set in. Let's gather around the fire and tell some stories, *using any words associated with vaping. 
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (31/3/20)

I'll get the ball rolling ...

One day, a long, long time ago, there was a fella called *Nord*, who considered himself to be a veritable *VGOD*.

One morning, while drinking his *coffee*, he heard a big commotion. Suspecting an *Onslaught*, he *charged *outside with his *Machete* at the ready, but no, it was just a *Noisy Cricket. *He certainly didn’t *Aspire* to a battle with a *Noisy Cricket*, so he strolled around the garden, until he spotted a *@BumbleBee *perched upon an *Eleaf*. But then – his eyes were drawn to a big *cloud* of *Blck Vapour*. “*Fuckin Flava!”* he uttered in alarm. “Is a *Cyclone* approaching? I had better phone my mate* @Richio*!

I'll leave you to continue the story ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/3/20)

... He found all that he had no signal and decided to undertake the *Passage *to go and see his friend, he grabbed his _*Hammer of god *_and shouted _*Hi-Ho Silver *_to his trusty steed, _*Nautilus. *_He mounted and undertook the treacherous journey through the dense _*Smok. *_Silently he cursed the bad weather and vowed to sacrifice a _*Dead Rabbit *_to the gods of _*Epsilon *_upon his return from _*Vapour Mountain. *_As long as he did not encounter the dreaded *Masked Bandit.... *

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (31/3/20)

Then suddenly a *Wasp* stung *Nautilus* just left of the *center post*. *Nautilus* went off like a *Solar Storm* at* Rpm80*. As *Nord* shouted *Ohmboy*, a *Vapefly* flew into his mouth. *Nord* had a *MiniFit* and pulled a face only fit for a *Vinci*. When *Nautilus* finally stopped, *Nord* noticed the *Skyfall* and decided to settle for the night and stare into the *Galaxies*.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (1/4/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> ... He found all that he had no signal and decided to undertake the *Passage *to go and see his friend, he grabbed his _*Hammer of god *_and shouted _*Hi-Ho Silver *_to his trusty steed, _*Nautilus. *_He mounted and undertook the treacherous journey through the dense _*Smok. *_Silently he cursed the bad weather and vowed to sacrifice a _*Dead Rabbit *_to the gods of _*Epsilon *_upon his return from _*Vapour Mountain. *_As long as he did not encounter the dreaded *Masked Bandit.... *



Love your story @Dela Rey Steyn! 
@Silver and @Oupa You are now part of a bedtime story!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/4/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> a *Wasp* stung *Nautilus* just left of the *center post*



Very funny :




Pun intended

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/20)

...and as the galaxies slowly turned their mysterious loops , he fell into the dense clouds of sleep , dreaming about Zeus and...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/4/20)

As *Nord* woke he made a *Dark fire* and put the *Oukitel* on for some boeretroos. With the *Breeze* coming through he could smell he needed a bath. As he took of his clothes to wash in the* vaaldamme*, an *Oumier* bit him on the toe. As he bend down to remove the *Oumier* a *Jackaroo* walked past behind him and got a *Moonshot*. The poor *Jackaroo* fell down like a *dead rabbit*. Atleast *Nord* now had breakfast.
With a clean *Asmodus *and a full belly it felt for *Nord* like a *rebirth*, he mounted *Nautilus* and was off on his *Quest*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (12/4/20)

*BUMP*


----------



## Room Fogger (12/4/20)

Chapter 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (12/4/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Chapter 2



Ah. I see. Is that the latest mod on the market?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (12/4/20)

ARYANTO said:


> ...and as the galaxies slowly turned their mysterious loops , he fell into the dense clouds of sleep , dreaming about Zeus and...



That certainly was a *Tempestus *dream and he wished that he could rather dream about a *vapegasm* with an *X-Baby*. Now that would send his* temperature* soaring!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

